# Filed for divorce Tuesday



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Filed for divorce on Tuesday,it was the best option for me.It will be a week on Sunday he left for an ex friend of mine whom he cheated on me with including with 4 other women.Even confessed to cheating on me,I was hurt inside.Said he wanted out after 16 years of marriage.This is the second time he cheated on me,worked things out the first time and told him no second chances if he ever does this again.Have a lawyer already,a friend of my step dad's and she is a great divorce lawyer.Seen her on Monday and I impressed her.I did everything right and no joint accounts.One thing she said I did right was document and take pictures of everything I owned.No kids with him,child support and custody is no issue at all.Thinking it all over,knew I deserved better.Husband's family,they are not too happy with him at all on this and thinking about me.So for support,I have my family and friends including a co worker of mine.My co worker Holly has been a great help,she has been through this before and gave me great advice.One was stay strong and keep my head up high.She is going to help me through everything.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

Give him hell!


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Rhubarb said:


> Give him hell!


Already have and he signed the papers with no problems at all.A process server served the divorce papers to him whom I did pay.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Alea iacta est


----------

